# I Gues It Is True?



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

When we bought our 23rs a couple of months ago I never thought we would ever sleep eight people in our trailer we knew we could but what are the chances? So a couple of weeks ago there we were camping with my sis and her family and they usually tent it but they showed up with olny half their tent so there we were eight of us sleeping in the trailer and it worked out great. Besides some snoring! Glad we went with the 23rs instead of the 21rs. Good advice by all on this site.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow...that extra sleeping space came in handy!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome, bridge bandit....think I must have missed you when you came on board...sorry.

uh...how does one show up with only "1/2 a tent"?


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Forgot the fly! - sorry should of been more specific
BB


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome, bridge bandit....think I must have missed you when you came on board...sorry.
> 
> uh...how does one show up with only "1/2 a tent"?


Hi bridge bandit action

I was wondering about the 1/2 a tent thing myself








Dawn


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Is your sister and her family going to by an Outback now








Willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

willie226 said:


> Is your sister and her family going to by an Outback now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They only have 1/2 a tent...so they are a great candidate for an Outback.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

"Half a tent" sounds like a great description of a hybrid to me...

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What a bummer to show up with only 1/2 of a tent
Glad you were able to fit everyone in the outback
I bet that was a sight to see 8 people coming out of a 23RS









Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You know they did that on purpose don't you?

I heard they're trying to buy an Outback now but having trouble finding a good deal on an 11.5RS.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

LOL It sure does hold everyone nicely eh?







We also have the 23rs and a couple weeks ago, we had my girlfriend,her DH and their 2 kids spend the weekend with us. We have 3 kids of our own. We fit all 9 of us in there quite nicely!! It helped that the kids were all 10 and under, they are still pretty little. 3 of them shared the table/bed, and the other two on the couch/bed. Adults got the two queen beds. 
this weekend, we went camping with my family. And we put the kids all down together to watch a movie, I have _the_ cutest pix of them. I'll have to try and upload my pix again. I tried a few days ago, and I didnt work. ???

anyways!! Have a great day!!









Jewels


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> You know they did that on purpose don't you?
> 
> I heard they're trying to buy an Outback now but having trouble finding a good deal on an 11.5RS.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is your sister and her family going to by an Outback now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They only have 1/2 a tent...so they are a great candidate for an Outback.








[/quote]

As long as they don't show up at your next trip with half an Outback!









_"You know, there is supposed to be this really cool slide out bed in that big hole in the back of your trailer!"

"Hmmm... I wondered what all those people were honking and waving their arms for?"_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

When they finally relent and become Outbackers their online name here could be "HalfTent"


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

California Jim said:


> When they finally relent and become Outbackers their online name here could be "HalfTent"


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

bridge bandit said:


> When we bought our 23rs a couple of months ago I never thought we would ever sleep eight people in our trailer we knew we could but what are the chances? So a couple of weeks ago there we were camping with my sis and her family and they usually tent it but they showed up with olny half their tent so there we were eight of us sleeping in the trailer and it worked out great. Besides some snoring! Glad we went with the 23rs instead of the 21rs. Good advice by all on this site.


That is exactly why we got the 21RS, just in case the relatives forgot half the tent. I hope they don't forget the tent this weekend. Just kidding. The extra room would sure come in handy sometimes... I will not upgrade, I will not upgrade. Maybe we will just pack a tent in the trailer for those occasions.


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

HA HA! No even though they enjoyed our tralier I don't think they will become outbackers any time soon- they just bought a brand new boat that we use for water skiing - I guess we both bring a half of the piece of the puzzle. They bring the boat and we bring the trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> When they finally relent and become Outbackers their online name here could be "HalfTent"


Nice one!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bridge bandit said:


> HA HA! No even though they enjoyed our tralier I don't think they will become outbackers any time soon- they just bought a brand new boat that we use for water skiing - I guess we both bring a half of the piece of the puzzle. They bring the boat and we bring the trailer.


Just be sure they bring the WHOLE boat


----------

